# A new account equals better service



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

I just learned one of the dirty little secrets of uber, and I will share it with you. Uber reserves the best service for new customers. You see, Uber is hoping to hook is many people as possible on to their service. So when someone is trying out Uber for the first time, they really roll out the red carpet.
Unfortunately, after you have become hooked and have been using their service for a while, Uber will stop assigning Uber's to you as quickly, and will be more apt to assign lower-quality drivers to you.

I have just learned this myself by experience. I remember when I first signed up for Uber, it seems like there was always somebody readily available, and although I did not notice at the time, the drivers seemed more professional.
Unfortunately, over time, my waiting time to get a new Uber has been getting longer and longer. There have been times I have requested in Uber and have had to wait 20 minutes, although I was located close to the metro area early in the evening. Also, it seems as if I have been getting more drivers who can barely speak English. This has been very frustrating for me, and I have been considering stop using Uber for a while.


Last month, I had to get a new phone number, and I decided to get a new Uber account so I could get a free ride. To be honest, I was very surprised to see what a difference this made. I was matched with a driver within seconds of requesting an Uber. After leaving the club, I once again was matched with another driver although it was during peak hours.
Both drivers were young and professional. I have been getting accustomed to getting matched to the bottom of the barrel. I thought I just got lucky, however after two more times using the app, my experience was very similar.
I dread to see my service slowly decline back to the way it was, although now I know the key to get the best service. Must we really have to get a new phone in order to get decent service? Hmmmm


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Wish changing my driver account would increase my chances of picking up better pax. 

Also when it's not busy, getting better quality non surged pax to get better earnings in the rides (+tips)


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Won't take long for your non tipping ass to get your ratings where they belong so you can start the process over.


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

Both drivers were young . . . 

. . . ageism is just another -ism.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

OP maybe..
You have a low rating..
No one care to drive a PAXHOLE..
Thats the difference..
Soon you will be in the same situation..


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Thinking lil Cindy's rep...

Is catching up with her...

Rakos


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Welcome back


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

I completely believe this to be true. Why shouldn’t uber manipulate pax and drivers using its data and algorithms?


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Andocrates said:


> Both drivers were young . . .
> 
> . . . ageism is just another -ism.


That is not what I meant. In fact, the best driver I ever had was a senior citizen. I'm just saying that before getting my new account, I have really been getting the bottom of the barrel for my drivers.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You have crap for ratings, and fewer drivers are willing to pick up crap. Crappy paxholes don’t change, and soon you’ll be back to having fewer drivers willing to pick your crappy ass up.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I just learned one of the dirty little secrets of Uber


Where have you been? I don't know, i get new riders all the time. By your standards i shouldn't be driving.

What you are describing old/new account sounds like your old rating was shitty do drivers passed and passed until you got a desperate enough driver to accept...

Or...

Its just a coincidence


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

So, lol cindy... what was your rating on your old account?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Maybe the key to getting good service is trying to maintain a decent rating. Have you ever tried that?

I guess it's just as easy to get a new phone every time decent service starts to slip as well. To each their own.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Maybe scrap the rules on how to get 5 stars (how many were there, 40) and give 5 stars and a buck or 2 for sa tip will help with your ratings and reputation.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

And a new account isn’t a secret, it’s the norm every where, case in point, banks, cable, and cell phone service.


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

Maintaining a specific rating wasn't her point. Her point, and I've seen this as a driver (I think) is UBER starts you off on a higher tier of service before dropping you back into the chlorine heavy public pool.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Andocrates said:


> Maintaining a specific rating wasn't her point. Her point, and I've seen this as a driver (I think) is UBER starts you off on a higher tier of service before dropping you back into the chlorine heavy public pool.


Obviously this is your first encounter with cindy


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Sounds like you're a bit anxious, xenophobic, and ageist.



lilCindy said:


> I just learned one of the dirty little secrets of uber, and I will share it with you. Uber reserves the best service for new customers. You see, Uber is hoping to hook is many people as possible on to their service. So when someone is trying out Uber for the first time, they really roll out the red carpet.
> Unfortunately, after you have become hooked and have been using their service for a while, Uber will stop assigning Uber's to you as quickly, and will be more apt to assign lower-quality drivers to you.
> 
> I have just learned this myself by experience. I remember when I first signed up for Uber, it seems like there was always somebody readily available, and although I did not notice at the time, the drivers seemed more professional.
> ...


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Wonderful. Now she can screw the system all over again from scratch. Clear up till people give her her 3.0 star rating again through her elitist and millennial ways.
If only it was that easy for drivers to have a bone thrown so we didn't have to listen to people just like her and could toss them out of our cars with a bigger smile.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Maybe the key to getting good service is trying to maintain a decent rating. Have you ever tried that?
> .


Don't be ridiculous Graham,
That's not how things are done.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I just learned one of the dirty little secrets of uber, and I will share it with you. Uber reserves the best service for new customers. You see, Uber is hoping to hook is many people as possible on to their service. So when someone is trying out Uber for the first time, they really roll out the red carpet.
> Unfortunately, after you have become hooked and have been using their service for a while, Uber will stop assigning Uber's to you as quickly, and will be more apt to assign lower-quality drivers to you.
> 
> I have just learned this myself by experience. I remember when I first signed up for Uber, it seems like there was always somebody readily available, and although I did not notice at the time, the drivers seemed more professional.
> ...


Cindy has been chasing parked cars, again.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Side Hustle said:


> Cindy has been chasing parked cars, again.


And then ran into it


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Andocrates said:


> Maintaining a specific rating wasn't her point. Her point, and I've seen this as a driver (I think) is UBER starts you off on a higher tier of service before dropping you back into the chlorine heavy public pool.


Exactly! Obviously I am not the only one who has noticed this. All of my friends that have been with Uber for a while also have difficulty getting matched with a driver promptly.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

It would make sense to match new passengers, high rated passengers and frequent users to higher rated drivers. Making those passengers happy makes them.more likely to keep using the platform.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Exactly! Obviously I am not the only one who has noticed this. All of my friends that have been with Uber for a while also have difficulty getting matched with a driver promptly.


Yes. Because they probably don't tip either and have low ratings because of it.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Uberest said:


> I completely believe this to be true. Why shouldn't uber manipulate pax and drivers using its data and algorithms?


Because wait time is paramount.



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> It would make sense to match new passengers, high rated passengers and frequent users to higher rated drivers. Making those passengers happy makes them.more likely to keep using the platform.


Making them wait longer has the opposite effect


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It wouldn't surprise me if Uber did something like that, but....

Could be your passenger rating as mentioned. Also why is it better for the driver to be young (you mentioned "young and professional")? That seems like age discrimination....

The quality of drivers going down could have to do with the oversaturation and Uber taking a greater percentage of the pay. Then you also have gas prices rising. A lot of quality professional full time drivers could be calling it quits or dropping to part time.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I cringe when I see an Uber perfect 5.0 rating. New accounts are not my favorite.

Why is it new? Did they get booted with an old phone #? Is it a car dealership using a primo code to give a customer a ride home? Is it another minor?

I will take a 4.83 over a 5.0 on Uber any day.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Rat said:


> Because wait time is paramount.
> 
> Making them wait longer has the opposite effect


In most areas though there is massive driver oversaturation. So if the difference is less than a minute there would be no perceived difference in the passenger experience.

I've long since suspected there was ping allocation manipulation. I've noticed that when a lot of new drivers are out I tend to get pings at a low rate and often the more low quality short rides. Conversely I tend to get the better rides when few new drivers seem to be around me.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Exactly! Obviously I am not the only one who has noticed this. All of my friends that have been with Uber for a while also have difficulty getting matched with a driver promptly.


If THAT is your point. Then maybe you should consider changing your behavior toward your drivers. This would, of course, prevent them from NEEDING your passenger rating from being reset to get better service. And people wouldn't regard you daily as we regard you here. Time to grow up Lilcindy. Welcome to the world of adults. Its time to be a big girl now, and take some responsibility for your behavior and actions. Which caused you to have worse service than you're used to.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't be ridiculous Graham,
> That's not how things are done.


Oh, you're right. Driver's love being treated like a servant. They would never cherry pick based on an individuals rating.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Sounds like her rating made all the good drivers avoid her! She started getting the bottom of the barrel. Which is exactly how the rating is supposed to work!

The good drivers will get stuck with her for a while until she finally gets knocked back down on her "new account".



lilCindy said:


> Exactly! Obviously I am not the only one who has noticed this. All of my friends that have been with Uber for a while also have difficulty getting matched with a driver promptly.


The total lack of self awareness here is hilarious.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Exactly! Obviously I am not the only one who has noticed this. All of my friends that have been with Uber for a while also have difficulty getting matched with a driver promptly.


No surprise there.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I just learned one of the dirty little secrets of uber, and I will share it with you. Uber reserves the best service for new customers. You see, Uber is hoping to hook is many people as possible on to their service. So when someone is trying out Uber for the first time, they really roll out the red carpet.
> Unfortunately, after you have become hooked and have been using their service for a while, Uber will stop assigning Uber's to you as quickly, and will be more apt to assign lower-quality drivers to you.
> 
> I have just learned this myself by experience. I remember when I first signed up for Uber, it seems like there was always somebody readily available, and although I did not notice at the time, the drivers seemed more professional.
> ...





Mista T said:


> So, lol cindy... what was your rating on your old account?


I'm thinking 4.6


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/advice-how-to-get-5-stars-avoid-1-stars.178931/

Cheers to your 5 stars


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Please show lilCindy some respect. As part of the general public and a customer she take incredible time out to come here and provide us with passenger centered insight.

Either that or she is just a sock puppet of a bored driver trying to get under your skin

I believe the former so big thanks Cindy


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You are missing the key component of why you are getting better service. Uber isn't doing anything to try to entice you. You just have a 5.0 rating so more than likely you'll have drivers accepting you immediately and wont have any preconcieved notion against you. Once your typical abtics arrise and you're rating plummets to a 3.9, it'll take 10 drivers before you find a desperate sucker to accept you. See, the nice, courteous drivers rejected you lilCindy , and you're left with the bottom of the Uber barrel.



lilCindy said:


> Exactly! Obviously I am not the only one who has noticed this. All of my friends that have been with Uber for a while also have difficulty getting matched with a driver promptly.


Bird of a feather flock together... I doubt any of your friends are any better than you .


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Please show lilCindy some respect. As part of the general public and a customer she take incredible time out to come here and provide us with passenger centered insight.
> 
> Either that or she is just a sock puppet of a bored driver trying to get under your skin
> 
> I believe the former so big thanks Cindy


This is the truth. It's always encouraging to know that the rating system works, and why we should all avoid low rated pax.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Uberest said:


> I completely believe this to be true. Why shouldn't uber manipulate pax and drivers using its data and algorithms?


They literally do this. 
Start watching at 10:20.





Don't let the algorithms train you. YOU TRAIN THE ALGORITHM!!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

This thread isn’t delivering the way I thought it would when I clicked in.

Cindy you’re slipping.

Also, why wouldn’t a 5 get a ride faster than a 3.9?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Exactly! Obviously I am not the only one who has noticed this. All of my friends that have been with Uber for a while also have difficulty getting matched with a driver promptly.


You know what they say.... Birds of a feather. I have an idea, try not being a swaylow and see how that goes


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Get your non tipping ass out of here Cindy!!!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

If true, It's most likely coincidence, at best her old rating caused some delays. 

If true, what she is saying is that Uber is not only giving new riders preference, but purposely making it a poor experience for others. This is absurd. 

I locked my phone and keys in my car once. I had my son set up an account and request a ride for me. It was the worst uber rode I've ever had, guy was a 4.6x, the ac was broken and dirty. Wendy's bags on the floor, no phone holder, some Haitian music on the radio, he complained the whole ride and the guy stunk like a locker room. 

It's miss entitled's interpretation and coincidence, nothing more.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

High rated passengers are more likely to get high rated drivers. Just wait till the 1 stars pour in on your new account.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> Wonderful. Now she can screw the system all over again from scratch. Clear up till people give her her 3.0 star rating again through her elitist and millennial ways.
> If only it was that easy for drivers to have a bone thrown so we didn't have to listen to people just like her and could toss them out of our cars with a bigger smile.


If i had Bones, I would throw them at lilCindy.



lilCindy said:


> Exactly! Obviously I am not the only one who has noticed this. All of my friends that have been with Uber for a while also have difficulty getting matched with a driver promptly.


You and your non tipping Mall Rat Millennial misfits would be riding in a non A/C equipped 81 Chevette Scooter with a broken AM radio in my Uber Universe.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I have really been getting the bottom of the barrel for my drivers.


Bottom of the barrel drivers for bottom of the barrel paxs. Perfect combination


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I just learned one of the dirty little secrets of uber, and I will share it with you. Uber reserves the best service for new customers. You see, Uber is hoping to hook is many people as possible on to their service. So when someone is trying out Uber for the first time, they really roll out the red carpet.
> Unfortunately, after you have become hooked and have been using their service for a while, Uber will stop assigning Uber's to you as quickly, and will be more apt to assign lower-quality drivers to you.
> 
> I have just learned this myself by experience. I remember when I first signed up for Uber, it seems like there was always somebody readily available, and although I did not notice at the time, the drivers seemed more professional.
> ...


Unbelievable your back lilCindy !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I have been getting accustomed to getting matched to the bottom of the barrel.


Seems like a perfect match to me.

You have the riotous habit of putting your foot in your mouth and making yourself look foolish without ever realising you've dropped a clanger. You're (unintentionally) hilarious!


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Millennials are aging out of immaturity. Many are approaching 40.



GT500KR said:


> If i had Bones, I would throw them at lilCindy.
> 
> You and your non tipping Mall Rat Millennial misfits would be riding in a non A/C equipped 81 Chevette Scooter with a broken AM radio in my Uber Universe.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

lilCindy said:


> I just learned one of the dirty little secrets of uber, and I will share it with you. Uber reserves the best service for new customers. You see, Uber is hoping to hook is many people as possible on to their service. So when someone is trying out Uber for the first time, they really roll out the red carpet.
> Unfortunately, after you have become hooked and have been using their service for a while, Uber will stop assigning Uber's to you as quickly, and will be more apt to assign lower-quality drivers to you.
> 
> I have just learned this myself by experience. I remember when I first signed up for Uber, it seems like there was always somebody readily available, and although I did not notice at the time, the drivers seemed more professional.
> Unfortunately, over time, my waiting time to get a new Uber has been getting longer and longer. There have been times I have requested in Uber and have had to wait 20 minutes, although I was located close to the metro area early in the evening. Also, it seems as if I have been getting more drivers who can barely speak English. This has been very frustrating for me, and I have been considering stop using Uber for a while.


No English = automatic 1 *


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Wish changing my driver account would increase my chances of picking up better pax.
> 
> Also when it's not busy, getting better quality non surged pax to get better earnings in the rides (+tips)


Actually, it is rather easy for us to get matched with good passengers. Simply keep driver rating high and Uber typically sends higher rated drivers, higher rated passengers. Occasionally, like lilCindy points out, a passenger with a low rating gets a new account and their rating is reset. I'm a 4.98 and get 99.9% great passengers...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

So maybe we should...

Sue the pax...

For giving us low ratings...

If this move is costing us money...8>O

Rakos


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Keep in mind, however, that maturity is a mindset, not an age.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Your rating was trash. Drivers don't want to pick up trash. I don't pick up anyone lower than 4.75 unless there is surge. My priorities when accepting or rejecting a request is rating, surge, and finally ETA to pick-up. If the surge is high enough it can trump a lower rating or longer pick-up, but not both.

If anything this proves that passenger ratings actually do work. I'm willing to bet your rating was sub 4.50. I'm guessing once your "5.0" rating goes live after 10 rides you will star seeing the service you were previously, long wait times and non-English speaking drivers.

If you're wondering how to keep you rating high, let me give you some free advice.
1. Tip in cash. I once gave a 5 star to a ride that would have otherwise been a 1 star simply because I was tipped $10 cash. The rider knew her friends were being completely obnoxious but she wanted to keep her perfect rating intact. I obliged.
2. Never say "I'll tip you in the tip" even if you intent do. Instant star deduction and some even instant rate 1 star for that.
3. Don't make the driver wait. Make sure EVERYONE is ready to get in the car WHEN YOU ORDER your Uber.
4. Treat your driver like a human.

Pretty simple really. Try this out and see how it goes. If you're wondering what your rating is just keep track of when you reach 10 rides then rate your driver a 5 and you'll see your updated rating.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Exactly! Obviously I am not the only one who has noticed this. All of my friends that have been with Uber for a while also have difficulty getting matched with a driver promptly.


Your nice friends or the drippy faucets like you?


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I just learned one of the dirty little secrets of uber, and I will share it with you. Uber reserves the best service for new customers. You see, Uber is hoping to hook is many people as possible on to their service. So when someone is trying out Uber for the first time, they really roll out the red carpet.
> Unfortunately, after you have become hooked and have been using their service for a while, Uber will stop assigning Uber's to you as quickly, and will be more apt to assign lower-quality drivers to you.
> 
> I have just learned this myself by experience. I remember when I first signed up for Uber, it seems like there was always somebody readily available, and although I did not notice at the time, the drivers seemed more professional.
> ...


Welcome back. I miss you! You set off everyone!


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

jaystonepk said:


> Your rating was trash. Drivers don't want to pick up trash. I don't pick up anyone lower than 4.75 unless there is surge. My priorities when accepting or rejecting a request is rating, surge, and finally ETA to pick-up. If the surge is high enough it can trump a lower rating or longer pick-up, but not both.
> 
> If anything this proves that passenger ratings actually do work. I'm willing to bet your rating was sub 4.50. I'm guessing once your "5.0" rating goes live after 10 rides you will star seeing the service you were previously, long wait times and non-English speaking drivers.
> 
> ...


She is an entitled narcissistic sack of turds.

THE END


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I'm just saying that before getting my new account, I have really been getting the bottom of the barrel for my drivers.


You have complained about drivers ever since you signed onto these Boards.



Mista T said:


> So, lol cindy... what was your rating on your old account?


.000032



Grahamcracker said:


> Maybe the key to getting good service is trying to maintain a decent rating. Have you ever tried that?


She already thinks that she is a five star customer. ............too bad for her that not too many drivers think that..........................



Grahamcracker said:


> Oh, you're right. Driver's love being treated like a servant.


From her posts on past topics, she thinks that drivers should be happy for the opportunity to have her mistreat them.



henrygates said:


> Sounds like her rating made all the good drivers avoid her! She started getting the bottom of the barrel.


When you are sporting anything less than 4,3, or so, the only ones who will haul you are the ants; even half of them will not haul you.



nickd8775 said:


> High rated passengers are more likely to get high rated drivers. Just wait till the 1 stars pour in on your new account.


I have little doubt that this process has begun.



Syn said:


> Bottom of the barrel drivers for bottom of the barrel paxs. Perfect combination


This is what I have long advocated for Uber Pool. Uber should re-instate all drivers that it has de-activated for low ratings, but restrict them to Uber Pool. Pool passengers tend to be bottom of the barrel and demanding bus riders, anyhow. Thus, crummy drivers and crummy customers who deserve each other would get each other.

Of course, those drivers who continue to maintain acceptable ratings would be allowed to opt-in/opt-out of U-Pool.

Lyft could do the same for Lyft Line.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When you are sporting anything less than 4,3, or so, the only ones who will haul you are the ants; even half of them will not haul you.


No rides for sub 4.7 riders from this driver. Even some 4.7s are a little too borderline.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Side Hustle said:


> No rides for sub 4.7 riders from this driver.


Some drivers do have tighter standards than others. Some will allow surge factors to lower the star ratings that they will accept. There are others who will accept ratings that are generally below their standards if other factors are in play, such as being in an area where there are few pings, if they are on top of a ping or things such as that.

I have a general rule of 4,6, or better, but, I have hauled as low as a 1,5. She was a positive delight to carry.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

For me anyone under 4.8 is getting ignored. If it's an XL that's a couple minutes away or a surge (rarely ever see those), I'll stretch it to 4.7 depending on the pickup location.

Most drivers just swipe 5 stars for their rides. If you are less than 4.8 there's something wrong with you.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Accepted a 4.58 by accident a couple days ago. I get to where she placed the pin. I arrived and get a call and the first thing out of her mouth is “are you lost?”. I told her I am right where the Uber app told me you were.

She kept going on how I should know where she is at even tho she put in wrong location. Finally said that and cancelled.

That is why I try to only pick up 4.8 or above. Only had i pax below that who was decent.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Side Hustle said:


> No rides for sub 4.7 riders from this driver. Even some 4.7s are a little too borderline.


So I guess you wouldn't have picked up...

The pax with a 4.33 rating...

60+ minute trip...

His actual 3rd ride...

Someone killed his rating for no reason...

He didn't even know he was rated...8>O

Very nice gentleman and his companion...

Couldn't get a flight into Orlando...

Sunday evening 11:30pm...

To top off a good ride...

Was able to educate them on Uber basics...

Tipped $30 when he exited...8>)

Rakos








PS...This is Freddie...he's a little thick...8>)


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Rakos said:


> So I guess you wouldn't have picked up...
> 
> The pax with a 4.33 rating...
> 
> ...


But the odds are with that rating, you will get lilCindy


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cklw said:


> But the odds are with that rating, you will get lilCindy


.........for to-day, at least.........to get her to-morrow, you would have to accept a customer with a 3,8 rating.........................


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Rakos said:


> So I guess you wouldn't have picked up...
> 
> The pax with a 4.33 rating...
> 
> ...


No sir, I would not have picked up a pax with a 4.33. And I never will. To each his own. Thank you for educating him for us.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Most drivers just swipe 5 stars for their rides. If you are less than 4.8 there's something wrong with you.


Got that right!


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

Many riders don't even know that riders _have_ ratings.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

In nature, feces attracts flies.

In rideshare, low-rated riders get tethered to sub-par drivers.

End of story!


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

lilCindy was probably a VIP Pax on her last account, and all the good drivers deny VIP requests based on their lack of tipping (since they are frequent users)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

dirtylee said:


> They literally do this.
> Start watching at 10:20.
> 
> 
> ...


1. I have never noticed Uber's algorithm caring if I'm on the wrong side of the street, in traffic, or on a freeway. 
2. Do you notice he talks about the "driver's experience" and then in his example it's a $7 trip (PAX end, so $3 and change to driver, in my market anyway--and he WAS showing Houston earlier) and that the driver ping shows 13 minutes away?
3. I couldn't watch any more. It's all bull.



JTTwentySeven said:


> lilCindy was probably a VIP Pax on her last account, and all the good drivers deny VIP requests based on their lack of tipping (since they are frequent users)


And short trips.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I just learned one of the dirty little secrets of uber, and I will share it with you. Uber reserves the best service for new customers. You see, Uber is hoping to hook is many people as possible on to their service. So when someone is trying out Uber for the first time, they really roll out the red carpet.
> Unfortunately, after you have become hooked and have been using their service for a while, Uber will stop assigning Uber's to you as quickly, and will be more apt to assign lower-quality drivers to you.
> 
> I have just learned this myself by experience. I remember when I first signed up for Uber, it seems like there was always somebody readily available, and although I did not notice at the time, the drivers seemed more professional.
> ...


Try tipping the driver and being a better pax. We rate you too!


----------



## NomorePOOL (Mar 6, 2018)

I’ve turned down 5 star passengers. Only because they chose pool


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 1. I have never noticed Uber's algorithm caring if I'm on the wrong side of the street, in traffic, or on a freeway.
> 2. Do you notice he talks about the "driver's experience" and then in his example it's a $7 trip (PAX end, so $3 and change to driver, in my market anyway--and he WAS showing Houston earlier) and that the driver ping shows 13 minutes away?
> 3. I couldn't watch any more. It's all bull.
> 
> And short trips.





Fuzzyelvis said:


> 1. I have never noticed Uber's algorithm caring if I'm on the wrong side of the street, in traffic, or on a freeway.
> 2. Do you notice he talks about the "driver's experience" and then in his example it's a $7 trip (PAX end, so $3 and change to driver, in my market anyway--and he WAS showing Houston earlier) and that the driver ping shows 13 minutes away?
> 3. I couldn't watch any more. It's all bull.
> 
> And short trips.


When will people quit crying about tips.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Koolbreze said:


> When will people quit crying about tips.


When riders actually start tipping...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

jaystonepk said:


> When riders actually start tipping...


Or when we get paid better


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I just learned one of the dirty little secrets of uber, and I will share it with you. Uber reserves the best service for new customers. You see, Uber is hoping to hook is many people as possible on to their service. So when someone is trying out Uber for the first time, they really roll out the red carpet.
> Unfortunately, after you have become hooked and have been using their service for a while, Uber will stop assigning Uber's to you as quickly, and will be more apt to assign lower-quality drivers to you.
> 
> I have just learned this myself by experience. I remember when I first signed up for Uber, it seems like there was always somebody readily available, and although I did not notice at the time, the drivers seemed more professional.
> ...


Or, and try not to let this ruin your moment in the sun... Your rating went from "only bottom of the barrel drivers were willing to be matched to you" to "new rider 5.0 but don't worry her self entitlement and putrid personality flaws will rapidly drop her to her rightful place"



lilCindy said:


> Exactly! Obviously I am not the only one who has noticed this. All of my friends that have been with Uber for a while also have difficulty getting matched with a driver promptly.


More like horrible passengers tend to also have horrible friends that, in turn, have horrible ratings.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I just learned one of the dirty little secrets of uber, and I will share it with you. Uber reserves the best service for new customers. You see, Uber is hoping to hook is many people as possible on to their service. So when someone is trying out Uber for the first time, they really roll out the red carpet.
> Unfortunately, after you have become hooked and have been using their service for a while, Uber will stop assigning Uber's to you as quickly, and will be more apt to assign lower-quality drivers to you.
> 
> I have just learned this myself by experience. I remember when I first signed up for Uber, it seems like there was always somebody readily available, and although I did not notice at the time, the drivers seemed more professional.
> ...


It's really quite simple. You went from a 5* as a new account. Then judging from your published exploits with drivers you're rating went down and down and more drivers passed on you causing you longer waits and getting low rated drivers who will take anything. When you started a new account, you went back to 5*.


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

logically, if someone who was hated here made a new UP account, they'd be treated better...

ultimately, the rating/reputation ends up the same, so it's only a short-term solution


----------



## tarajt (May 31, 2018)

lilCindy said:


> I just learned one of the dirty little secrets of uber, and I will share it with you. Uber reserves the best service for new customers. You see, Uber is hoping to hook is many people as possible on to their service. So when someone is trying out Uber for the first time, they really roll out the red carpet.
> Unfortunately, after you have become hooked and have been using their service for a while, Uber will stop assigning Uber's to you as quickly, and will be more apt to assign lower-quality drivers to you.
> 
> I have just learned this myself by experience. I remember when I first signed up for Uber, it seems like there was always somebody readily available, and although I did not notice at the time, the drivers seemed more professional.
> ...


Uber manipulates across the board. This happens with drivers as well. I have a huge decline in pay. They need to be sued. So does Lyft. It is time for another competitor.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Uberest said:


> I completely believe this to be true. Why shouldn't uber manipulate pax and drivers using its data and algorithms?


I believe they are!


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

I never read the whole post, but I can see that she makes a nice chew toy.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Uberest said:


> I completely believe this to be true. Why shouldn't uber manipulate pax and drivers using its data and algorithms?


Uber manipulates everything. It's their favorite thing to do. But we don't know what this passengers rating was nor how sane they are.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

My initial response to this video was, why do they think they can provide a satisfactory driver experience? There is so much disparity in pay. Then I read all of our posts. (Well, not all, but a lot) and i conclude that the things they build in for riders tend to be mutually exclusive to the things that driver would want. None of us like pool. None of us like the mystery pings with no name, destination, or ratings visible.

I have no doubt they try to "science this up" thinking they will solve the problem they created, which is millions of customers, millions of drivers, low rates and low pay.

Do they really need Jarvis to figure out that lots of people will go see kevin hart? And what of that did they say proves they made the rider experience any different, if at all better? 

And another thing, if they took out all the fluff and just focus on proximity dispatch, they probably clear up phantom cars and laggy surge maps


----------

